# Werden Spiele langweiliger?



## Arthie (12. März 2012)

Ich möchte  keineswegs wie ein Opa klingen mit meinen 22 Jahren, aber mir scheint es doch so, als würden viele Spiele einfach an Qualität verlieren.
Ich habe mir viele neue Spiele geleistet und viele sind nach kurzer Zeit einfach langweilig geworden.
Z.B:
Skyrim ist anfangs unglaublich gut, keine Frage. Aber alle Naselang mal einen Drachen umhauen wird langweilig. Vorallem hat das Spiel sofort an Spaß verloren, als ich die Drachenknochenrüstung hatte. Da hatte ich für nichts mehr Motivation. Kennt das auch jemand?

Darkness II spiele ich vielleicht eine halbe bis ganze Stunde bis ich es ausmachen muss. Ständig der gleiche Ablaufe. Assasins Creed wird von allen gelobt, hat für mich aber ein stinklangweiliges Kampfsystem und die Missionen wiederholen sich auch alle!

Wie gesagt, ich will nicht meckern und ich kenne auch sehr gute Spiele, die mich völlig umgeahauen haben (z.B. Dragon Age: Origins, Mass Effect etc.) aber viele sind doch einfach nach kurzer Zeit langweilig!
Die  Frage stellt sich mir, da ich mir für 1000€ einen Gaming-Pc + Monitor zulegen will, um auch spiele wie BF3 zu testen, nur wäre das ein wenig zu teuer, wenn diese Spiele langweilig sind!


----------



## utakata (12. März 2012)

Also ich finde definitiv auch, dass die meisten Spiele nicht mehr die Qualität von früher haben. 
Kann aber auch sein, dass ich einfach zu hohe Ansprüche habe.
Klar ist es schwer die Erwartungen der heutigen Zeit zu erfüllen, aber irgendwie gibt es nur sehr selten noch ein Spiel welches mich fesselt. 

Es ist irgendwie halt immer wieder dasselbe.

Zurzeit Spiele ich nur noch BF3 mit Freunden, macht einen heiden Spass.
Meiner Meinung nach ist BF3 sicher eines der besten Spiele (Multiplayer ), welches es das letzte Jahr gegeben hat, aber ich würde nicht "nur" wegen diesem Spiel einen neuen Computer kaufen. 

Und dann Zock ich halt mit Freunden noch Minecraft.
Da kann man halt seinen Fantasien freien Lauf lassen.

Sonst hat es kein Spiel geschafft mich länger als ein paar Stunden zu beschäftigen.

Naja, mein Hoffnungsträger im Moment ist Risen II, welches im April/Mai erscheint.


----------



## Mashed (14. März 2012)

Klar werden die Spiele langweiliger. Fortsetzungen sind eben nur zu einem kleinen Teil ein neuartiges Spielerlebnis.


----------



## macomat (19. März 2012)

Vielleicht liegt das nur daran, dass ich heute nicht mehr so viel Zeit habe stundenlang vor einem Spiel zu sitzen, aber heutige Titel reizen mich noch in den seltensten Fällen. Solang die Industrie nicht versteht, dass Gameplay wichtiger ist als Grafik wird sich das aber glaub ich auch nicht ändern. Einzige Ausnahme aus den letzten Jahren für mich ist Minecraft.


----------



## Pagz (19. März 2012)

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Spiele an Qualität verlieren, sie bleiben nur auf dem selben Stand, und genaus das ist das Problem:
Man kennt alles schon und weiß etwa, wie es ablaufen wird.
 Beispiel CoD:  CoD4 war ein klasse Spiel, wenn ich nur daran denke, wie lange ich den Singleplayer gezockt habe. Der Singleplayer von MW3 ist im Grunde nicht schlechter, aber er ist halt ziemlich das Gleiche. Das führt dazu, dass er mir weniger Spaß macht, obwohl er eigentlich nicht schléchter ist, als seine Vorgänger
Hatte von BF3, bzw Dice gehofft, sie würden diese Kette brechen und mal endlich etwas richitg neues präsentieren. Wurde leider bitter enttäuscht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2012)

Die Fortsetzung von der Fortsetzung der Fortsetzung kann natürlich keine Innovationen bringen, da kommt Langeweile pur. Es wird ja alles Todgenudelt oder von anderen aufgegriffen und als Klon vermarktet


----------



## batmaan (19. März 2012)

ich stimme pags völlig zu. Assassins creed 2 war ein gutes spiel, brotherhood auch, nur es war fast identisch zu ac 2. Genauso bei Revelations. Manche Serien machen mir unheimlich viel Spaß wie Batman, aber bei Spielen wie ac vergeht ein echt der Spaß. 
Darf ich fragen, was für Spiele du früher mochtest?


----------



## Pagz (19. März 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> ich stimme pag*z* völlig zu. Assassins creed 2 war ein gutes spiel, brotherhood auch, nur es war fast identisch zu ac 2. Genauso bei Revelations. Manche Serien machen mir unheimlich viel Spaß wie Batman, aber bei Spielen wie ac vergeht ein echt der Spaß.
> Darf ich fragen, was für Spiele du früher mochtest?


CoD, Anno 1604 (wobei Anno 1404 es geschafft hat, dass ich es trotzdem eine Menge gespielt habe), Assassins Creed, GTA Vice City und San Andreas, Battlefield 2& BC2 etc.....


----------



## batmaan (19. März 2012)

oh, meinte eigentlich den TE aber ist auch gut  Und all diese Serien langweilen dich ? Bei Gta und Ac gebe ich dir recht, die anderen Serien habe ich nicht gespielt.


----------



## timbo01 (21. März 2012)

Langweiliger nicht unbedingt, aber die Qualität lässt nach: Man zahlt 40-60€ für nen Spiel, voll mit Bugs und dann gibts ja noch DLC's ich denke mal wenn man sich bei z.b. BF3 alle (kommenden) Zusatzinhalte kauft wird man auch seine 100-120€ los haben.


----------



## Pagz (21. März 2012)

timbo01 schrieb:


> Langweiliger nicht unbedingt, aber die Qualität lässt nach: Man zahlt 40-60€ für nen Spiel, voll mit Bugs und dann gibts ja noch DLC's ich denke mal wenn man sich bei z.b. BF3 alle (kommenden) Zusatzinhalte kauft wird man auch seine 100-120€ los haben.


 
Das würde ich so nicht sagen.
Die Qualität der Spiele hat sicherlich nicht nachgelassen. Die Grafik und Soundqualität ist um ein vielfaches besser geworden. Gerade der Multiplayer ist oft umfangreicher als früher. Bug gibt es natürlich mehr, lässt sich allerdings auch schwer vermeiden, da die Spiele, wie schon gesagt, sehr viel komplexer werden
DLC´s würde ich auch nicht unbedingt als Negativpunkt für moderen Spiele sehen. Natürlich kosten sie Geld, aber letztendlich ist man nicht gezwungen, sie zu kaufen. Man sollte sie deswegen eher als Zusatzservice sehen, den es früher übrigends so nicht gab


----------



## Flotter Geist (22. März 2012)

Ich spiele seit C64 zeiten ,für mich werden die Spiele immer langweiliger ,was vielleicht nicht an der Qualität der neuen Spiele liegt sondern viel mehr daran das ich im laufe der Zeit schon alles irgendwo anders gesehn habe.


----------



## AMD x6 (22. März 2012)

Ja es gibt noch sehr wenige gute motivierende Pc Spiele.Ich Spiele zur Zeit Fallout New Vegas und mit den ganzen Mods dafür ist man ne Weile Beschäftig.Jetzt habe ich noch Fallout3 Goty Version zugelegt und werde den dann spielen.Mir hatte damals Resident Evil Reihe großen Spaß gemacht und Need for Speed die ersten 3,danach haben sie wie bei allen guten Spielen versaut was sehr schade war.Ja auch bei Tomb Raider die Mutter aller guten Spiele haben sie auch geschaft zu ruinieren.


----------



## onslaught (24. März 2012)

Das liegt halt am Alter/Erfahrung des Spielers, wenn man das ganze Spektrum der Genres intensiv gezockt hat kennt man alle Kniffe und Hintertürchen, da gibt es dann nur noch wenig Neues zu entdecken das die Motivation oben hält.
Und die Entwickler, die entwickeln was gekauft wird, es wachsen ja immer neue Kunden nach, die diese Erfahrungen nicht haben.


----------



## agentsmith1612 (25. März 2012)

Ich kann jedem hier eigentlich nur zu stimmen.

Viele Spiele werden langweiliger, zum einen ist das der Tatsache geschulden, dass vieles schon mal irgendwo da war. Beispielsweise HL2 Gravity Gun, würde das jetzt wo anders nochmal auftauchen reist es keinen vom Hocker. Anderherum ein HL ohne diese Gun wäre noch langweiliger.
Man kann das zusammenfassen in dem Begriff Innovation und diese ist in vielen Spielen leider immer weniger geworden. Vielleicht ists aber auch so, dass es immer schwieriger wird eben was Neues zu entwickeln, ich weiß es nicht.

Auf der anderen Seite sehe ich einen großen Punkt auf der Seite der Publisher, wurde hier auch schon angsprochen. Durch den online Zwang, Downtime und DLC Problematik haben die Leute einfach keinen Bock das zu akzeptieren, schon alleine dadurch, dass das Hauptspiel ohne DLC nicht das selbe ist wie mit. Ich stimme da vollkommen zu, dass ich das auch nicht einsehe für jeden Pups Geld zu bezahlen.

Das einzige Spiel was mir derzeit Spaß macht ist auch BF3 aber das liegt sicher daran, dass man hier mit Freunden usw. gemeinsam Spielen kann/muss, was dem Spiel noch eine ganz andere Position verleit.

Spiele wie Anno 2070 oder NfS habe ich gekauft und in die Ecke geschmissen weil es einfach überhaupt keinen Spaß macht.

Aber man merkt auch an den Traditiontitel das selbst an allseits erfolgreichen Konzepten nicht festgehalten wird. Siehe NfS, C&C oder Anno


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2012)

Ich finde nicht das Spiele langweiliger oder schlechter werden als früher. Kommt ganz drauf an.

MW und BF z.B. finde irgendwie langweilig. Da es immer um irgendwelche neuzeitlichen Kriegsszenarien geht. Es gibt die Guten und es gibt die Bösen. Es wird ein Feindbild aufgebaut, Kriegsschauplatz bestimmt und drauf los. Dazu kommt die sehr kurze SP Spielzeit. Diese Spiele sind eigentlich nur für den MP zu gebrauchen.

Andere Spiele wie "Mass Effect" oder "Dragon Age" sind dagegen innovativ und komplexer. Wobei der Anspruch von Teil zu Teil abgenommen hat(aufgrund der Action-Kiddies aufn Konsolen).

Oder Spiele wie "Mirros Edge". Hier mal umgekehrt das gab es zuerst für die Konsolen. Aber sticht aus dem Einheitsbrei heraus. Und zeigt was man mit einer 3D Engine noch so machen kann außer simple Shooter.

Auch Spiele wie "Boderlands" oder "Rage" stechen aus den Shootereinheitsbrei hervor.


----------



## sp01 (25. März 2012)

Ich kann mich hier den meisten nur anschliesen. Es wurde im Grunde schon alle Punkte genannt weshalb Games einfach nicht mehr das sind was sie früher mal wahren.
Ich für meinen teil hab mit vor kurzem Diablo 2 gegönnt, es mach wehsentlich mehr Spaß als zB Crysis. MW oder neue COD hab ich erst gar nicht gekauft nachden "klasse" Rezesionen.
Schade das Siedler 3 seit Vista nicht mehr zu laufen zu bekomme ist, war eines der Spiele die mich für Stunden gefesselt haben. Genau so wie Simcity - damals noch auf Diskette 
Was ich persönlich an Skyrim etwas vermisse ist der Chat, welcher in MMOs vorhanden ist. Hoffe mal das ich das Game doch noch zu Ende zocken werde.


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2012)

Ja genau COD hatte ich vergessen. BC 2 und Bf3 sind etwas komplexer. Gerade im MP.


----------



## wave-lab (25. März 2012)

Bei mir wirkt sich die Verdrossenheit hauptsächlich im Multiplayer aus: ich weiß noch wie ich damals MW2 gekauft habe, weil viele Kumpels gesagt haben, wie geil doch der MP wäre (habe davor ein wenig MW1 gezockt). Nach ein paar Tagen hatte ich die Nase schon gestrichen voll: Dieses elendige "LevelUp" gedöhns war für mich die Pest am Arsch! "Ich muss erst zig Stunden spielen um grob alles an Ausrüstung nutzen zu können???"(so war zumindest mein Eindruck nach 20h). Bei Rollenspielen seh ich so was noch ein. 
CS, BF1942+2, serious Sam etc., da hat man den Multiplayer gestartet, ggf. die Waffe oder Klasse ausgewählt und los gings. 
Die Flut an Cheatern und "kiddies" (damit meine ich das unreife Gesindel zwischen 10 und 45 Jahren...) hat mich dann zu einem reinen Singleplayer Gamer gemacht. 
In der Zeit die mir zum zocken bleibt, möchte ich einfach gut unterhalten werden, schnell und unkompliziert (damit meine ich keinen einfachen Schwierigkeitsgrad xD).  Bestes Beispiel war da in letzter Zeit Bulletstorm! Einfach genial gemacht, pure gute Laune .


----------



## agentsmith1612 (25. März 2012)

Was vielleicht noch hier gar nicht Diskutiert wurde oder auch nur am Rande ist die Tatsache das in MP Shootern wie BF3 oder bei COD sicher häufiger, wirklich Kinder spielen die weit von 18 Jahren entfernt sind. 

Ich selbst kenne in meinem Clan Anfragen und von Leuten die genau null Ahnung von Benehmen und Kommunikation haben. Das nervt einfach tierisch und genau das sind auch Leute die sich total aufregen wenn jemand besser ist als sie.

Jetzt könnte man sich fragen woher haben die diese Spiele. Antwort ist eigentlich ganz einfach, die haben mit Sicherheit Eltern von eher nidrigem Bildungsniveau, welchen ihre Kinder egal sind und hauptsache die halten die Klappe. 
Diese Entwicklung find ich eher sehr besorgniseregend und trübt manchmal den Spielspaß alle, wobei das dann auch die Gattung Mensch ist die auch das schlechteste Spiel kaufen.


----------



## Orka45 (25. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> BC 2 und Bf3 sind etwas komplexer. Gerade im MP.


Im gegensatz zu den Vorgänger BF2 und 2142BF wurden die beiden teile gerade im MP Kastriert. Der grossteil der Squadfeatures ging verloren oder wurde verschlechtert, wie der wegfall des Squadbefehlsmenüs oder des Commander Postens.


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2012)

Meinte im Verhältnis zu COD, MoH usw

Als ich das erste mal Bad Company 2 im Mp gezockt hatte, da hatte ich mich leicht überfordert gefühlt(hat gedauert bis ich mich dran gewöhnt hatte). Kannte nur das alte Medal of Honor von früher. Und hatte die BF Reihe nie gezockt.


----------



## Orka45 (25. März 2012)

Dann hast du echt was verpasst.  So ein Teamplay wie auf den Titanschalchten in 2142 habe ich bis jetzt niemehr erlebt.


----------



## agentsmith1612 (25. März 2012)

Orka45 schrieb:


> Im gegensatz zu den Vorgänger BF2 und 2142BF wurden die beiden teile gerade im MP Kastriert. Der grossteil der Squadfeatures ging verloren oder wurde verschlechtert, wie der wegfall des Squadbefehlsmenüs oder des Commander Postens.



Wahrscheinlich auch nur weil das für viele Leute wieder zu hoch war. 
Ich vermisse in BF3 auch die Komminukation im Squad sowieso den Überlick was macht welches Squad etc.


----------



## chrischek1987 (28. März 2012)

Früher war aebr auch alles neu!
Da kannte man eben noch keine richtigen Action Adventure, Strategiespiele oder der gleichen.

Heute gibt es fast nichts mehr was man noch "neu entdecken" könnte.

Während die Grafik sich stetig verbessert, wird am Story Ende gespart, weil es ua keine neuen Ideen gibt.


----------



## Rizzard (28. März 2012)

Arthie schrieb:


> Skyrim ist anfangs unglaublich gut, keine Frage. Aber alle Naselang mal einen Drachen umhauen wird langweilig. Vorallem hat das Spiel sofort an Spaß verloren, als ich die Drachenknochenrüstung hatte. Da hatte ich für nichts mehr Motivation. Kennt das auch jemand?


 

Es fängt wirklich an, wenn man mal den Schmiede-Wert auf 100 gebracht hat. Ab da setzt schon ein gewisser Punkt der Langeweile ein. Auch wenn Skyrim nach ner Zeit sehr langweilig werden kann, unterhält es im Schnitt aber doch sehr lange.





> Assasins Creed wird von allen gelobt, hat für mich aber ein stinklangweiliges Kampfsystem und die Missionen wiederholen sich auch alle!


 
AC ist da auch so ein Paradebeispiel. Der erste Teil hat noch Spass gemacht, weil es auch einfach innovativ war. Die nächsten Teile haben mich dann nicht mehr so begeistert. Dieses ganze, stecke Geld in dieses und jenes Geschäft, brenne diverse Wachtürme ab usw fand ich alles öde.





> Wie gesagt, ich will nicht meckern und ich kenne auch sehr gute Spiele, die mich völlig umgeahauen haben (z.B. Dragon Age: Origins, Mass Effect etc.) aber viele sind doch einfach nach kurzer Zeit langweilig!
> Die Frage stellt sich mir, da ich mir für 1000€ einen Gaming-Pc + Monitor zulegen will, um auch spiele wie BF3 zu testen, nur wäre das ein wenig zu teuer, wenn diese Spiele langweilig sind!


 
Spiele wie BF lohnen sich quasi immer. Selbst wenn man nach ~300h die Schnauze voll hat, war die Spielzeit im Vergleich zu den meisten Games doch sehr lang.


----------



## AMD x6 (28. März 2012)

Bei Spielen wie Dragon Age und Mass effect 2.konnte man den Spielverlauf bisschen beeinflussen und das ist die richtige Richtung.Mitentscheiden ob man nun böse oder gute oder neutrale Haltung will und zu sehen was für Konsequenzen die Entscheidung mit sich bringt.Schön währe es wenn Mann fast alles beeinflussen könnte von Anfang bis Ende,aber dafür sind die Daten wahrscheinlich noch zu klein.Ich hoffe auf die Zukunft.


----------



## BlackAir (17. April 2012)

Das liegt bestimmt nur deswegen, weil wir schon fast alle Arten von Games gespielt haben und dadurch auch unsere Erwartungen steigen. Naja habe mir letztens die Mass Effect Reihe (Leider nur 1-2, da ich origin nicht mag) gegönnt, ich war von vorne bis zum Ende an der Story gefesselt, wo ich nachm Zocken echt gedacht habe, war das eine richtige Entscheidung oder nicht? Mass Effect ist schon ein gutes Spiel, aber ein erneutes Spielen, ist einfach langweilig.

Ich weiß mit Assassins Creed Revelation kamm nichts neues raus, aber mir gings da eigentlich nur um die Story, die auf mich sehr Gut gewirkt hat, somit ist Assassins Creed III was irgendwann mal rauskommt, einfach ein muss.

Aber da sich anscheinend die meisten Hersteller nur noch auf das Multiplay konzentrieren, leidet die Story echt drunter. Ich spiele eigentlich Games, mit einer sehr fesselnden Story, naja ab und zu rumballern, wie es man bei BF3, MW3 etc. findet, ist mal eine gute Abwechslung. 

Eigentlich liegt es nur daran, das langsam die Ideen der Hersteller ausgehen und unsere Anforderungen sehr steigen.


----------

